# Any Hurricane Lake Reports?



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any Hurricane Lake reports?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Haven't heard any reports but being such a warm winter, the bass are probably coming off or done with spawn, and the bream are probably starting spawn or underway.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Was up there Friday night.Nothing really 2 when we first got there around 8pm fished till 2am nothing.


----------

